# Stay White Secret Tear Stain Remover



## Maltese Fan (Sep 8, 2010)

Our malt Sadie has recently gotten some pretty bad tear stains. I figured out it was some short hair by her eyes irritating them. I've been combing the hair out of her eyes and using some Terramycin ophthalmic ointment to clear up any infection. Finally also using Stay White Tear Stain Remover on the stains, and I must say the Stay White is working fairly well.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Great news Robert.


----------



## Chantilly Lace (Jan 31, 2010)

Amazing, I threw mine out! I had no luck with it!


----------



## Maltese Fan (Sep 8, 2010)

Getting to the end of the bottle now. It's gradually faded Sadie's tear stains quite a bit. Still a little bit there though. Undecided if I'll purchase another bottle, I'm going to wait and see the final outcome.


----------

